#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-03-31
<maclin> happyaron, 昨天的镜像生成出错了：Unable to locate package ibus-pinyin-db-android
<maclin> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/trusty/ubuntukylin/20140330/livecd-20140330-i386.out
<maclin_> happyaron，ping
<JackYu> maclin, 他估计还没起床。。。
<maclin> 辛苦啊，刚看到邮件他4点多还在处理邮件...
<JackYu> 呵呵，是的
<ypwong> maclin, 可能是 default-settings 缘故
<maclin> 恩，昨天这个包更新了，pishulu他们分析也是说可能是里面删除的包不存在的问题，他们正分析看能否先弄好解决方案，等aron上来再确认:)
<JackYu> ypwong, hi
<JackYu> ypwong, 例会照常？
<ypwong> yes, i'm dialling
<happyaron> maclin: 好像是hook script里写了那个包，但实际上没有
<happyaron> maclin: 好像是hook script里写了那个包，但实际上没有
<maclin> happyaron, default-setting的那个是不是已经upload了？
<happyaron> maclin: 还没传最新的那些变更。
<maclin> 好的，什么时候能够进去？今天的镜像好像解决了好几个bug，如果进去我们重新生成一下ISO测试一把
<happyaron> maclin: 我今天传，估计也要明早才能进去。
<happyaron> 每个upload都要人手工approve
<maclin> ok，辛苦，那就等明天再一起测试:)
<JackYu> maclin, happyaron, 你们是在说 bug #1271851 吗？
<ubot5> bug 1271851 in Ubuntu Kylin "screenshot of main window has a narrow edging of background" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1271851
<JackYu> happyaron, 能否把这个patch打到1.0.1上去？
<happyaron> 不是
<happyaron> 神马我看看。
<JackYu> 哦，我之前irc断了，没注意。
<JackYu> 是优客助手的
<happyaron> JackYu: 这个貌似我打过了把。
<JackYu> happyaron, 是吗。。。我看看
<happyaron> JackYu: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/youker-assistant/1.0.1-0ubuntu2
<happyaron> penghuan: 为啥不删除ubiquity-plugin-ubuntuone了？
<happyaron> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntukylin-members/ubuntukylin-default-settings/trunk/revision/124
<JackYu> happyaron, great:)
<penghuan> happyaron: ubiquity-plugin-ubuntuone这个包没有了吧
<happyaron> penghuan: 有啊
<happyaron> 没有的是ibus android db吧
<happyaron> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+package/ubiquity-plugin-ubuntuone
<penghuan> 我们发现这个里面没有了，http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/trusty-desktop-i386.manifest
<penghuan> happyaron:我之前在trusty的seeds里面看到是有的，今天pishuilu说http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/trusty-desktop-i386.manifest这个里面没有
<happyaron> 我也看下
<happyaron> 好像真没了……
<happyaron> 那我就传现正bzr里最新的版本咯？
<penghuan> 嗯，可以
<happyaron> 好的。
<penghuan> 我考虑在hook里面做个判断，对于我们要删的包都要判断存在后再删，pishuilu那边现在本地测试下
<penghuan> 可以的话再让他上传
<happyaron> ok
<happyaron> penghuan: 那弄好了ping我一下
<penghuan> happyaron:en
<penghuan> happyaron:这个版本你先传吧，我们这里网速不咋地，测试估计要花点时间
<happyaron> penghuan: 没事，半夜12点以前给我都行，传了也是明早才能进。
<penghuan> happyaron：好
<JackYu> ypwong, hi
<ypwong> JackYu, hi
<JackYu> ypwong, 这边daily iso又下不动了，能否将今天的32&64位下了再快盘给我们？
<ypwong> ok
<ypwong> ah
<ypwong> 32??
<JackYu> ypwong, 我用vpn也不行
<JackYu> ypwong，是的，都要QA嘛。
<ypwong> ok
<JackYu> 等你回北京后就只能找Leonard了:)
<ypwong> JackYu, http://www.kuaipan.cn/file/id_254592651850940426.htm
<ypwong> JackYu, http://www.kuaipan.cn/file/id_254592651850940427.htm
<JackYu> ypwong, great, thanks.
<happyaron> penghuan: 怎么样了
<happyaron> wuxiaoyi lenky 你们还提交不？
<happyaron> FJKong: ^^
<happyaron> wuxiaoyi lenky FJKong 不回复的话我可做包了啊。
<ypwong> JackYu, http://www.kuaipan.cn/file/id_254592651850940428.htm (i386 iso)
<penghuan> happyaron:你先传今天修改的吧，这边还在尝试，要点时间
<wuxiaoyi> happyaron ,马上提交
<happyaron> wuxiaoyi: ...
<happyaron> wuxiaoyi: 快弄吧
<happyaron> wuxiaoyi: r59么
<happyaron> 还是说，还有
<wuxiaoyi> ok
<wuxiaoyi> le
<happyaron> 好的
<wuxiaoyi> O(∩_∩)O~
<maclin> happyaron, 最新的ISO生成还是有问题，ibus-pinyin-db-android的错误依然存在
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-04-01
<lenky> hi
<penghuan> happyaron, ping
<happyaron> penghuan: pong
<happyaron> penghuan: 昨天没来得及传。
<penghuan> happyaron:哦，那今天把皮水露新上传的一起更新了，判断加上了，你看看
<happyaron> penghuan: 好的。
<Kobe_Lee> @happyaron,今天的1404测试发现优客助手启动图片有灰色背景，主界面边界存在阴影，而1310不存在这些问题，我提交了一个bug：Bug #1300591
<happyaron> ok
<happyaron> Kobe_Lee: 需要我关注的bug，都subscribe我。
<Kobe_Lee> @happyaron,已经找到一种解决办法，对1404成功，截图，启动，主界面都正常，但是这种方法对1310的截图不行。已经把patch关联到这个bug了
<Kobe_Lee> @happyaron, OK，需要你把这个patch打进去
<happyaron> 那assign给我
<Kobe_Lee> 已经assign给你了
<happyaron> ok
<lenky> happyaron
<happyaron> lenky: .
<lenky> 更新要密码不可接受 那咋整？
<lenky> 啊
<happyaron> lenky: 要不就弄个web接口，然后从这里获取版本号。
<lenky> web接口放哪里？O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<happyaron> 不知道～
<lenky> 让搜狗和pingback一样在那里提供一个？
<happyaron> 也可以。
<wuxiaoyi> ypwong 说系统会定期update
<ypwong> software-properties-gtk
<lenky> 定期是多久？那就依靠系统的update就可以呗
<lenky> 更新时候不update就是
<lenky> ???
<happyaron> 这个应该不行
<happyaron> 他们要有更新就提示，不是等系统定期检查。。。
<lenky> 我们这个也是手动去检查更新啊
<lenky> 用户点击才去检查
<lenky> 系统会定期做update更新源吧？我们检查更新的时候就不用去update源了
<lenky> 我们只做本地检查？？？？？
<JackYu> lenky, happyaron, 能不能检查更新时直接通过HTTP去仓库里面判断；如有更新，再通过apt方式进行安装？
<lenky> 如果源有很多，那去哪个源取？
<JackYu> lenky, 应该只考虑一个源吧。比如UK软件源。
<JackYu> happyaron, bug #1298155 可以upload了～
<ubot5> bug 1298155 in Ubuntu Kylin "[FFE] Upgrade ubuntukylin-wallpapers for Trusty" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1298155
<JackYu> happyaron, ypwong, bug #1297710现在是可以upload了吧？
<ubot5> bug 1297710 in Ubuntu "[FFE] upload ubuntukylin-keyring into archive" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297710
<ypwong> JackYu, no.. have you seen Iain's comment?
<ypwong> let me send email to him
<JackYu> just now...
<JackYu> 好的，你发个邮件给他，我在bug上简单解释一下。
<ypwong> JackYu, perhaps you can follow up my email instead
<JackYu> sure.
<ypwong> pishuilu, grep "^ii" 比较好
<ypwong> grep "ii" 的话，万一句子中间有 ii  就误判
<pishuilu> ypwong: 好的
<JackYu> ypwong, hi
<happyaron> JackYu ypwong: please explain to Laney for bug #1297710
<ubot5> bug 1297710 in Ubuntu "[FFE] upload ubuntukylin-keyring into archive" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297710
<JackYu> happyaron, we sent email off-line.
<happyaron> ok
<JackYu> happyaron,  在bug上说不清，需要老大出面:)
<JackYu> happyaron, 刚看了还有90多个bug，压力山大啊
<JackYu> 麻烦把配置vpn的方法邮件转我一下，我上去看看bug列表。
<happyaron> ok
<happyaron> default-settings刚上传了，等archive admin批准
<JackYu> happyaron, 好的。明早我们再看看。
<happyaron> JackYu: 发了。
<JackYu> happyaron, thanks.
<ypwong> happyaron, about bug 1297710, already sent email to jasonw but he didn't respond yet
<ubot5> bug 1297710 in Ubuntu "[FFE] upload ubuntukylin-keyring into archive" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297710
<JackYu> ypwong, happyaron,  我刚发了个邮件到TB。这下搞大了，你们内部没沟通好啊。
<happyaron> JackYu: TB?
<happyaron> JackYu: technical board?
<happyaron> JackYu ypwong 看我刚转的邮件
<maclin__> happyaron，default-settings已经入库了吧？希望今天的镜像能够正常:)
<happyaron> maclin__: 没有，被踢回来了。
<happyaron> maclin__: 我把邮件也转给你，稍等
<happyaron> maclin: 发了
<maclin> 好的，我看一下
<maclin> 没看太明白，要走UIFe？
<happyaron> y
<happyaron> 可能是改了图片吧。
<maclin> 真是一波三折啊，时间越来越近了，这个过程复杂不？
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-04-02
<happyaron> maclin: 应该也不太复杂
<maclin> happyaron，好的，Jack正在准备
<penghuan> happyaron:ping
<happyaron> penghuan: pong
<penghuan> happyaron:ibus depend unity-control-center
<happyaron> 什么意思？
<happyaron> unity-control-center依赖ibus？
<penghuan> wait a minuuite , i have a reboot
<happyaron> penghuan: 我正和seb128看这个。
<penghuan> happyaron:刚才安装了14.04 daily版本，default-settings包的hook没生效的那个，我本地删ibus的时候，unity-control-center也被强制删除
<happyaron> penghuan: 那个好像不太容易搞。
<happyaron> pe
<happyaron> penghuan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1288717/comments/3
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1288717 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/unity-control-center:6:g_assertion_message:g_assertion_message_expr:ibus_config_get_value:orientation_combo_changed:_g_closure_invoke_va" [High,Fix released]
<penghuan> happyaron: 我记得我们之前遇到过删ibus时强制删除gnome-control-center的问题
<happyaron> penghuan: 要处理掉这个，才能把ibus降级成recommends，然后删掉。
<penghuan> 哦
<happyaron> 非常纠结。
<penghuan> 现在ibus也存在，输入法根本切换不了
<penghuan> 我刚才就没法输中文。。。。
<penghuan> 这个比较麻烦啊
<happyaron> penghuan: im-config -n fcitx
<happyaron> penghuan: 重新登录之后试试？
<penghuan> 好，我试试，跟之前gunnur修复的那个bug有作用？
<happyaron> penghuan: 如果更新了gunnar的im-config，应该就没问题了。
<penghuan> happyaron:刚重启了，输入法切换为fcitx了
<penghuan> happyaron: default-settings
<penghuan> 不能删ibus了吧
<happyaron> penghuan: 嗯，除非解决那个问题。
<maclin> happyaron, 在Bug1297831中Gunnar好像说他现在设置的即使Ibus存在，也会默认选择fcitx？
<maclin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1297831
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1297831 in Ubuntu Kylin "Input method set to ibus in Ubuntu Kylin, while fcitx is the desired default" [Critical,Fix committed]
<happyaron> maclin: 对。
<happyaron> maclin: 只要fcitx存在，就会选择fcitx
<happyaron> maclin: fcitx不存在，就默认选择ibus
<maclin> 那就不需要删除ibus了？
<happyaron> y
<happyaron> maclin: 但是要看看dash上，是不是有的时候输入时会把ibus弄起来。
<maclin> 那再更新一下default-setting包？
<happyaron> maclin: 那里用了upstart user session的功能，可能不经过im-config配置
<happyaron> maclin: 更新一下吧，等UIFe通过了一起传。
<maclin> 好的，penghuan会测试确认，如果可以晚上修改一下
<happyaron> ok
<JackYu> maclin, happyaron, 我在找infinity看bug #1301130 and bug #1293299。暂时没响应～
<ubot5> bug 1301130 in ubuntukylin-default-settings (Ubuntu) "[UIFe] Upgrade ubuntukylin-default-settings to 1.1.2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1301130
<ubot5> bug 1293299 in Ubuntu Kylin "[FFE]upload ubuntu-kylin-software-center into archive" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1293299
<maclin> 他还没回复？有没有其他途径可以联系？今天如果能有进展就好
<JackYu> 是的。
<JackYu> 现在他们刚好中午，估计吃饭去了。
<happyaron> JackYu maclin UIFe怎么样了
<JackYu> happyaron, 我找了infinity和Laney，都没反应啊。你能不能再去问一下？
<JackYu> 今天最好能出个iso，我们可以继续QA。。。。
<maclin> 是的，我看他们好像都在IRC上
<happyaron> JackYu: Every change of the user interface (either a string or the layout) requires you to notify the documentation and translation teams. Please add links to your posts in the ubuntu-doc@ and ubuntu-translators@ mailing list archives to the bug.
<happyaron> JackYu: 去把link加上
<happyaron> 然后我来代表translators回复。
<happyaron> 之后再叫release team的人。
<JackYu> happyaron, 好的
<JackYu> 我中午发邮件了～
<happyaron> JackYu: 那我直接回复吧。
<JackYu> happyaron, 好啊
<happyaron> JackYu: 额，你还得把list archive的链接放上。
<happyaron> JackYu: 佐证你确实发了邮件。
<happyaron> :)
<JackYu> ok
<JackYu> 加到bug描述中？
<happyaron> JackYu: 随意，描述、回复皆可
<JackYu> happyaron,  Laney刚才回复会去看一下
<JackYu> happyaron, Laney批了，可以upload啦！
<happyaron> JackYu: 那是批准么……
<happyaron> JackYu: 是confirmed就算么
<JackYu> 应该是的。
<JackYu> “Seems fine, ”
<happyaron> JackYu: manpages-zh不要加吧
<happyaron> JackYu: 那东西基本不能用的
<happyaron> JackYu: 我看今天pishuilu加的
<JackYu> 恩，下午听penghuan他们的建议，希望加上。
<happyaron> JackYu: 那东西真的只能误导人了。。。
<happyaron> lol
<JackYu> 以后我们有时间可以维护这个package嘛
<happyaron> JackYu: 维护不了
<JackYu> 。。。
<happyaron> JackYu: 你得出五六个人天天翻译。
<JackYu> 噢，那算了
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> 那我先把它去掉，你们再考虑下。
<JackYu> 好的，先入库，保证明儿有个iso测试。
<happyaron> 嗯。
<JackYu> 另外，那个Archieve的管理规则，Joey仍给你负责写了？
<JackYu> 可怜的孩子。。。
<maclin> great！
<happyaron> JackYu: 好像是啊
<happyaron> JackYu: 我还没时间写呢。。。
<JackYu> happyaron, 恩，明天上午我有时间先写吧。你先搞这个upload
<happyaron> 好的
<maclin> 我先睡了，早起下载ISO啊,lol
<maclin> aron辛苦！
<JackYu> 呵呵，me too, waiting for new ISO.
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> defaults settings传了
<JackYu> 明天得想办法搞定另外两个FFE了。Robert那边明天准备0.1版本的uk-docs，也要一个ffe
<maclin> 软件中心明天发布0.2.9
<maclin> 我已经申请编包了，明天刚好测试一下
<JackYu> ok
<happyaron> JackYu maclin 别忘了找 pitti 弄重新生成语言包
<happyaron> :)
<maclin> 已经跟他联系过了，他说从昨天开始语言包会自动生成
<happyaron> ok
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-04-03
<JackYu> happyaorn, 1.1.2还没有upload吗
<nudtrobert> Happyaron, 我们要 fork Ubuntu-docs，翻译怎么导过来呢？
<happyaron> nudtrobert: 回邮件了。
<happyaron> JackYu maclin_ 昨天木有人approve我们的default settings
<JackYu> happyaron, 能不能找下人？
<maclin_> 是啊，我还以为default-setting没改过来，早上六点多起来一直等到7点多才编包，结果还是报错了
<JackYu> 我看releaese team还有人在irc
<nudtrobert> happyaron
<nudtrobert> 好的
<nudtrobert> 不知道怎么弄啊
<nudtrobert> 直接改 po 文件吗？
<happyaron> 改po能解决问题也行啊。
<happyaron> 反正不涉及别的语言，好使就行……
<nudtrobert> 我的意思是不知道通常应该怎么导入
<happyaron> 额，没啥通常办法
<happyaron> JackYu maclin_ 有人在看了。
<nudtrobert> ubuntu-docs 的翻译目前还没有合并 review
<happyaron> 没明白这句
<nudtrobert> ubuntu-docs 的翻译是五个人分别做的，还没有合并
<happyaron> nudtrobert: 合并呗。。。
<happyaron> JackYu maclin_ approve了
<nudtrobert> 你是怎么合并的？
<JackYu> happyaron, great! 我们赶紧rebuild iso。。。
<nudtrobert> aron，你刚才在 irc 里面怎么@我的？
<happyaron> nudtrobert: 直接打你名字
<happyaron> JackYu: 先别rebuild，刚accept，等一会儿……
<nudtrobert> happyaron：irc 果然高大上啊...
<happyaron> nudtrobert: 额
<maclin_> 我们的rebuild有问题，前两天rebuild的状态一直没有改
<maclin> 我刚在quality中问了balloons，还没反映
<happyaron> maclin: 是不是挂掉次数达到一定数量，自动禁用了
<maclin> 有可能，这个问题13.10的时候也出现过，那次是他们后台的问题
<maclin> happyaron，你知道还有谁能解决这个问题吗？
<happyaron> maclin: steve/colin
<happyaron> maclin: 应该可以request了
<maclin> 好的
<maclin> infinity说还没有到位，那可能还要等一下，怎么确定已经入库？
<happyaron> maclin: 等呗。。。
<maclin> happyaron, 刚才infinity帮忙重新build又出错了，他分析说是找不到fonts-thai-tlwg
<maclin> dpkg-query: no packages found matching fonts-thai-tlwg
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> penghuan: ^^
<happyaron> penghuan: 你那个检查包在不在的功能是不是有问题啊。
<penghuan> happyaron:我再看看
<happyaron> 嗯
<happyaron> 我每看代码直接盲传得……
<happyaron> *没看
<maclin> happyaron, infinity 和 colin在release中帮我们分析default setting的脚本，你一起帮忙看看，他们说的很多东西我不是很熟悉
<happyaron> maclin: 晚些我重写那段
<maclin> 好的，infinity 和 cjwatson分别给了解决方案，没有看太明白，你有空的时候看一下:)
<happyaron> maclin: 用infinity的吧
<happyaron> maclin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7197925/
<happyaron> 他这个好些
<happyaron> maclin: 额，貌似我测试也不行。
<happyaron> 额，行得。
<happyaron> 行的，我sb了。
<maclin> happyaron，刚吃饭去了，infinity的这个没看太明白，你那边在弄吗？
<ypwong> maclin, 哪没看明白？
<maclin> awk里面匹配的时候之有一个i
<maclin> 只有
<maclin> happyaron，pishuilu那边按照infinity的方法测试的时候还是会报dpkg-query:no package found...的提示，这个有影响没有？
<pishuilu> happyaron: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntukylin-members/ubuntukylin-default-settings/trunk
<pishuilu> happyaron: 这个分支下的chroot已经改过了，你可以看看
<happyaron> maclin: 那没影响
<happyaron> pishuilu: 好
<pishuilu> happyaron: 对了，入库是不是要必须升级版本号呀？
<JackYu> 不一定，可以打patch
<JackYu> 现在尽量不升版本号了，打patch比较容易
<pishuilu> 哦，那就行
<maclin> happyaron，能否尽快upload一下？看看晚上能否先申请build一次，确认一下
<maclin> 按计划的daily要到明天早上七点才能build
<happyaron> pishuilu maclin JackYu default settings这种native包必须升级版本号啦
<happyaron> 好。
<JackYu> ok
<happyaron> uploaded
<happyaron> 1.1.3
<JackYu> great! 还需要找人approve一下哦
<happyaron> 对
<happyaron> JackYu: 你来找还是我来找
<happyaron> ... 貌似木有人理我唉。
<happyaron> pishuilu: ^^
<maclin> happyaron, JackYu, default-settings找到人approve了吗？
<happyaron> maclin: 没
<happyaron> maclin JackYu 没人鸟我
<JackYu> :(
<happyaron> JackYu: 你去找找人啊
<JackYu> happyaron, 好的
<JackYu> happyaron, 是1.1.3吧？
<maclin> 现在是不是doc 和 QA的meeting？
<happyaron> 对的
<happyaron> JackYu: 1.1.3
<happyaron> JackYu: 小企鹅还有个SRU，对13.10的，有这个SRU之后才能完美支持搜狗输入法：https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<happyaron> JackYu: 这个 stgraber 说会帮忙，但是不知什么时候会帮。
<JackYu> happyaron, 好的。release team都是大忙人。你啥时候混进去啊？
<JackYu> happyaron, 这个SRU是保证13.10完美支持搜狗输入法？对14.04木有影响吧。
<maclin> JackYu，频道的话题还是alpha-1,方便的时候可以换一下:)
<JackYu> maclin， 我试试，好像一直只有ypwong能改。
<happyaron> JackYu: 混不进去啊
<happyaron> JackYu: 对啊
<JackYu> happyaron, 下次咱们UK要推一个人进去才行。
<happyaron> JackYu: 应该搞不定吧
<JackYu> happyaron, 恩，相当困难，16.04吧。
<happyaron> JackYu: 我连core-dev都不是呢
<JackYu> 呵呵，dev里面打酱油的～～
<happyaron> accepted
<JackYu> 呵呵～
<JackYu> maclin, 等下再提交rebuild一次，还是就等这次？估计default-settings 1小时内能release
<maclin> 恩，我看已经proposed了
<maclin> 等会儿申请一下试试吧，如果能成功，可以睡个安稳觉了^
<maclin> 申请了，但是好像还是没反应，明早起来看看吧
<JackYu> 又开始舌战群雄了。
<JackYu> ypwong, 我回给tb的email怎么老是block啊？我看你的就直接可以了。
<JackYu> ypwong, 是不是有邮件后缀过滤？
<ypwong> JackYu, block应该有写原因吧
<JackYu> 好像默认需要审核
<JackYu> 就是过了很久才能放行。
<ypwong> happyaron, 发现没法 op 自己，没空解决
* ypwong changed the topic of #ubuntukylin-devel to: Ubuntu Kylin 开发频道 / Development Channel for Ubuntu Kylin || 14.04 Beta 2 发布 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntukylin/releases/trusty/beta-2/ || Ubuntu Kylin 论坛 http://forum.ubuntukylin.com
<maclin> 镜像已经OK，下载速度也飙升了
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-04-04
<happyaron> ypwong: :)
<happyaron> seb128还是很给力啊，否则我又要被xubuntu的人乱刀砍死了。
<happyaron> 唉反正都已经快被砍死了。
<happyaron> wuxiaoyi: 吴总你手上现在有多少bug
<wuxiaoyi> 37
<happyaron> ok
<maclin> anthony,ping
<maclin> ypwong, ping
<ypwong> maclin, pong
<maclin> 今天的ISO测试发现可以进入live模式，但是无法直接进入安装向导，日志中报错无法找到indicator-keyboard-service
<maclin> penghuan说我们把indicator-keyboard给删掉了？
<maclin> 这个是我导出来的installer/dm的信息：http://paste.ubuntu.com/7202439/
<maclin> 你帮看看是不是因为删除indicator-keyboard的原因？
<ypwong> maclin, 你把 indicator-keyboard 装回去是不是就好了？
<maclin> 这个没法测试，目前只能进入live模式，而进入live模式之后可以启动安装向导
<ypwong> maclin, 对，是找不到了 FileNotFoundError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/indicator-keyboard-service'
<maclin> 我让pishuilu基于现在的ISO重新做一个安装indicator-keyboard的试试
<maclin> 进入live模式启动安装向导的时候，在/var/log/installer目录下没有dm文件，只有debug和version文件，看来两个地方的流程还是不同啊
<ypwong> maclin, 貌似也不用删掉 indicator-keyboard，我这里用了 fcitx, i-k 的 icon 没出来
<maclin> ypwong, 那就好，pishuilu正在测试，等会儿一起确认一下
<maclin> ypwong, 这边测试了加上i-k后就可以了，不过在live模式下i-k的图标会出现，安装后不知道是什么样还没有测试
<ypwong> maclin, live模式就会同时出现 i-k 和 fcitx?
<maclin> happyaron, 这边pishuilu已经修改了default-setting包，不再删除i-k了，需要重新upload一下了。。
<maclin> 是的
<maclin> 刚试了一下live模式，还没有安装，晚上我安装一下看看
<maclin> pishuilu重新修改了一下default-settings，让aron先upload一个把，不能进入会是个麻烦的问题，普通用户可能找不到系统的入口
<ypwong> ok
<ypwong> maclin, 或者问问 attente, i-k是他写的
<ypwong> 在 #ubuntu-desktop
<maclin> ypwong，好的， 我现在要先回去，晚点儿再讨论？
<ypwong> maclin, ok
<maclin> ypwong, hi
<ypwong> maclin, hi
<maclin> 这个找attente有用吗？我们是想删除这个呢
<maclin> 我刚安装了pishuilu重新打包的ISO，启动后indicator上除了fcitx，还有keyboard的icon
<ypwong> maclin, 不然就只能自己看咯
<maclin> 你是希望什么效果？我觉得这样好像也没太大问题^
<maclin> ypwong， 要不然先保留indicator-keybard生成一个版本？不然这两天的镜像又存在问题了
<ypwong> maclin, 两个 indicator 在 panel 上肯定是个问题，因为 i-k 的那个不能用
<ypwong> 是吗？
<ypwong> 可以先 revert 掉，不过 release 前得解决..
<maclin> 输入法切换的功能确实不能使用，映射表等功能可以用
<maclin> 好啊，这样比较好，不然这两天的ISO大家下了都不能用
<maclin> happyaron，在吗？
<maclin> 还需要happyaron帮忙upload一下
<ypwong> 他今晚可能出去 happy 去了 :p
<maclin> 那就只能明天了，你也早点儿休息:)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-04-05
<maclin> ypwong, ping
<wiky> dash 是不是就是scope
<wiky> hello
 * wiky is wondering if DASH is SCOPE
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-03-31
<chacha> quit
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-04-01
<happyaron> line dropped
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-04-04
<zhsj> Any staff here?
<zhsj> http://archive.ubuntukylin.com:10006/ubuntukylin/  is not available in many places.
<zhsj> http://ce.cloud.360.cn/Snapshot?snapshot=6f6a850b4364c210c48323350c2bfc30&url=http://archive.ubuntukylin.com:10006/ubuntukylin/
<zhsj> whois ypwong
<zhsj> sorry... ping ypwong
<zhsj> can I mirror the archive.ubuntukylin.com? However there are commercial softwares.
<ypwong> zhsj, you're right, there are commercial software, so we need to have internal discussion first about mirroring
<ypwong> got to go
<ypwong> bye
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-04-05
<chacha> 大家好
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-04-07
<hikiko> hi
<ypwong> hikiko, hi :)
<ypwong> meeting this week or next week?
<hikiko> no idea :) I thought this week...
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-04-08
<freeflying> happyaron, 搜狗拼音不能识别不同的输入框吗
<freeflying> 密码这种应该自动禁用掉拼音输入法啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 这是应用程序的锅
<happyaron> freeflying: 应用程序要在input field上指定是password的属性才可以
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-04-03
<maclin> cyphermox: hi
<cyphermox> hi
<maclin> have ShuiLu Pi  talked to you about the problem of slideshow for Ubuntu kylin?
<cyphermox> I've only seen a merge proposal, it's been merged and uploaded already
<cyphermox> what is the problem?
<maclin> It may be a problem of translation: Bug #1678415
<ubot5> bug 1678415 in Ubuntu Kylin "Failed to translate English words in slide show to Chinese" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1678415
<cyphermox> give me a moment I'll look at those translations
<cyphermox> do you know if ShuiLu had selected zh_HK or zh_TW?
<maclin> Thanks:)
<cyphermox> or zh_CN
<cyphermox> zh_HK appears to include the translation string (it doesn't mean it got used, but at least it is there)
<cyphermox> same for zh_TW
<cyphermox> zh_CN however appears to not be translate
<cyphermox> oh, if I look at the glyphs carefully I should be able to tell
<cyphermox> yes, this is zh_CN
<maclin> yes， I just found the translations in zh_HK is latest. but zh_CN is still  last version.
<maclin> Is it the problem of configuration from Shuilu Pi ?
<cyphermox> there isn't even a translation suggestion for zh_CN
<cyphermox> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/slideshow-ubuntukylin/zh_CN/+translate?memo=20&start=20
<cyphermox> no, if ShuiLu fixed this already, it is because I applied a translation export on top of his changes
<cyphermox> let's see, I will go back to look at his merge proposal
<maclin> thanks! I will check the above link of translations.
<cyphermox> I see, I reverted the translation Shuilu had done manually when I applied the translation export
<cyphermox> we can fix this
<cyphermox> maclin: is only Chinese simplified the one broken?
<cyphermox> are zh_TW and zh_HK good as far as you know?
<maclin> yes
<cyphermox> hrm
<cyphermox> there *are* some changes in Shuilu's merge for the others though
<cyphermox> he's not here?
<cyphermox> I don't read any variation of Chinese so there is no way I can verify the translations unfortunately
<cyphermox> my thought is to re-apply all of his changes directly
<maclin> It is 2:50 here, so he is sleep now
<cyphermox> yes, I figured :)
<cyphermox> maclin: go sleep, I will fix this now and tomorrow's image should be good :)
<cyphermox> hikiko: hey! :)
<maclin> it is so kind of you, thanks a lot:)
<maclin> cyphermox:  I have sent a message to Shuilu Pi to concern the updates tomorrow. I have to go sleep now. Thanks!  good night:)
<hikiko> hi cyphermox :) i was out, just came back
<cyphermox> maclin: 不客气
<cyphermox> (hopefully that's right :)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-04-04
<cyphermox> maclin: sorry, my upload is still in the zesty queue; it will make it to the image as soon as someone review it.
<cyphermox> same for ubuntukylin-theme. I will try to track down someone to do the reviews today
<handsome_feng> cyphermox: Thanks a lot!
<cyphermox> oh, I see I'm just 2 minutes slower than you :)
<handsome_feng> hehe :)
<maclin> cyphermox:  thanks , We are looking forward for that:)
<maclin> cyphermox:  where are you from?
<maclin> You gave a Chinese words yesterday ^_^
<cyphermox> I'm from Canada
<cyphermox> my Chinese is limited to hello, please, thank you
<cyphermox> I know just enough of what the glyphs look like to see that things look more or less ok
<cyphermox> I definitely can't write :)
<handsome_feng> cyphermox: 你好！
<cyphermox> 你好! :)
<maclin> cyphermox:  那已经很棒了！非常感谢，以后可以多交流:)
<cyphermox> google translate to the rescue :)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-04-05
<cyphermox> maclin: handsome_feng: 你好
<maclin> cyphermox: 你好:)
<cyphermox> I can upload the proposed youker-assistant fix if you want, and reopen the bug to do a proper fix
<maclin> that is good. I just saw the bug you proposed about dmidecode
<maclin> cyphermox: kobe has approve your merge request.  We have no ppc
<maclin> We have no ppc machine, so maybe can not firm the problem.  We limit the target architecture first:)
<cyphermox> maclin: yes. but it probably makes no sense for it to run on PPC anyway :)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-04-08
<amosbird> 请问关于搜狗输入法的那个热键问题有解了吗
#ubuntukylin-devel 2019-04-02
<liumin> 我的ubuntu-quality又连不上了
#ubuntukylin-devel 2020-04-01
<handsome_feng> lanyue_: qt5-ukui-platformtheme uploaded and waiting for release team to accept it.
<lanyue_> rager, thx
#ubuntukylin-devel 2020-04-02
<handsome_feng> liumin: :)
